# Civil PE Experience



## EIT007 (Aug 2, 2010)

I want to get my PE as soon as possible for various reasons. I graduated college in May 2009 and I've been working since. I passed my FE in April 2009, and it took them FOREVER for them to process it I was issued it on January 2010.

In high school (2003) I had an internship as draftsman for approximately 2 months part time at 20 hours a week.

Then in college I had an engineering internship full time every summer 3 months each summer for a total of 12 months

From June 2009 to December 2009 I was a full time employee (7months).

In January 2010 to present they cut me to 32 hours a week (7 months).

Does all of that experience count toward the four years total required? What is the earliest date that I could take the Civil PE exam.

Thank You :bananalama:


----------



## Phalanx (Aug 2, 2010)

I agree with ngnrd. Contact your state's board since their opinion is the only one that counts. I will tell you that in Oregon, you can gain experience for an internship only if you work for 6 months and do not attend school full time. With those rules, the only experience that counts for you is from May 2009 until now.


----------



## EIT007 (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. I live in FL. However, I will be moving soon no work here.


----------



## Kendis (Aug 5, 2010)

EIT007 said:


> I want to get my PE as soon as possible for various reasons. I graduated college in May 2009 and I've been working since. I passed my FE in April 2009, and it took them FOREVER for them to process it I was issued it on January 2010.
> In high school (2003) I had an internship as draftsman for approximately 2 months part time at 20 hours a week.
> 
> Then in college I had an engineering internship full time every summer 3 months each summer for a total of 12 months
> ...


Some of your experience does not count, some of it might count, and some of it definitely counts:

1. Your time as a drafter is out both because you did not do any designing - you only drew someone else's work as instructed - and because you were not in college.

2. Your internship MIGHT count. Read the state law carefully and contact your state Board to find out for sure. Some states will not count experience earned prior to receiving a bachelor's. Those that do often have restrictions on what counts and what doesn't. If the law is unclear, it will probably come down to the type of work you did as an intern.

3. Your time from June 2009 through December 2009 definitely counts.

4. Your time from January 2010 to present will count, but may be pro-rated. This is another question for your state Board.

Under the NCEES model law engineer rules none of your time before graduating college will count. Neither will any time spent in construction such as construction inspection, as NCEES measures professional engineering experience only when you are actively involved in engineeing design.

A conservative estimate is you have just over one year of qualifying experience. My guess is that you could make a convincing case for 14 months even though you are at 3/4 time. The longer you are on part time the less likely your chances of having that time count as though you were working full time.

I think the earliest opportunity you will have to become licensed is October 2013, assuming constant full time (or close to full time) employment. However, some states (including Illinois, where I took the exam this past April) will allow you to take the exam regardless of your number of years of experience - you just can't be licensed until you fulfill the experience requirements.


----------



## Paul S (Aug 6, 2010)

In PA experience only counts after the issue date of the EIT. So here the max you could possibly have is 7 months tops. Sounds like you have 3+ years left to go!

Find you state board online and read the law and requirements to see what experience you will need.


----------



## Isar (Aug 24, 2010)

In California, school counts as 2 years, so then 2 more years of experience are needed. For people that graduated out of the US they need 2 more years.


----------



## Santiagj (Aug 25, 2010)

You can always complete a Masters of Engineering to take a year off the experience requirement. The majority of states have that option. I was able to complete mine in 2 years while working full time. It was a serious ball buster though.


----------



## yatkins (Aug 30, 2010)

I think in most states your experience starts after you complete your bachelors.

I disagree with Kendis on the construction experience. Go to the ASCE Construction Institute website and you'll find a list of activities that ASCE considers to be engineering experience.

http://content.constructioninst.org/Profes...html#Experience

When filling out your experience form, describe your experience in light of this list and you can't go wrong.


----------

